# Something New in Competitive Shooting



## RRR Gunrest (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you to Robert Brantley for this good picture and comment.

"Just took 3rd at the Tiger Valley sniper challenge. RRR rest helped me a lot on a few stages. Thanks guys. I will continue to use this help full rest."


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

For resting on hard surfaces, rock walls and ledges this would work great.

How snug is it around the stock and barrel? What im asking is does it cause a pinch point that will impact free floated tubes? This would be the only issue i would have.

xdeano


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would think that, ANYTHING that touches the barrel and is not PERMANENT and SOLID, would cause impact points to shift...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

There are quite a few products like this being utilized in tactical shooting and practical applications. It is basically a spot to rest the rifle on a hard surface as to not scratch your rifle.

Some have no bearing on free float barrels, some do.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Even on a free floated barrel impact will often be different off a hard surface as compared to a soft surface. I have found the same to be true with a bipod on hard or soft surface. I would think if this rest doesn't put a lot of pressure on the barrel and your resting the for-end of your rifle this rest would give you more of a consistent surface to shoot from.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i have been told that surface will make a difference but i tried shooting of concrete and then the ground and a wood surface and a mat and it did not change my poi one bit. I wonder if more flex is noticed in stocks when on a surface with alot of grip. cant say but it hasnt affected me yet.

deano i bet if you used pretty good ammo and were "oaf" with some tactical dunkin donuts all groups would be inside of the tactical thumb.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Jan 15, 2014)

Our RRR Gun Rest does not put any excessive pressure on or affect a floating barrel. It's naturally looser on a small stock like a 10-22 and tighter up to a Remington M-24, but not to the point to affect the barrel's harmonics. We field tested it for two years before going public. Our customers have found that whether shooting from a hard or soft surface, it helps to give them a more steady shot and can help keep the shot from going high on a hard surface. It has been proven to give the same point of impact with or without the rest. We have had a lot of military (active and veterans) and police officers utilize our rest with good results. We also offer a full refund if folks are not satisfied with the rest. Thank you for all of your comments and please let us know of any other questions/concerns you may have. We also welcome your PMs. Thanks,

Claude Richey, 713-201-0087


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Roger that kurt! Keep your head on a swivel!
Xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Claude,

So what is the construction, it looks like neoprene. I've seen the 1000d Cordura nylon rests first hand and they seem very heavy duty. How do these hold up on rough stuff? rocks etc. I'm sure they'll wear just fine, just curious.

You needed to add a website for the guys, thought i'd help out there. 
http://rrrgunrest.com/

xdeano



RRR Gunrest said:


> Our RRR Gun Rest does not put any excessive pressure on or affect a floating barrel. It's naturally looser on a small stock like a 10-22 and tighter up to a Remington M-24, but not to the point to affect the barrel's harmonics. We field tested it for two years before going public. Our customers have found that whether shooting from a hard or soft surface, it helps to give them a more steady shot and can help keep the shot from going high on a hard surface. It has been proven to give the same point of impact with or without the rest. We have had a lot of military (active and veterans) and police officers utilize our rest with good results. We also offer a full refund if folks are not satisfied with the rest. Thank you for all of your comments and please let us know of any other questions/concerns you may have. We also welcome your PMs. Thanks,
> 
> Claude Richey, 713-201-0087


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Jan 15, 2014)

xdeano said:


> Claude,
> 
> So what is the construction, it looks like neoprene. I've seen the 1000d Cordura nylon rests first hand and they seem very heavy duty. How do these hold up on rough stuff? rocks etc. I'm sure they'll wear just fine, just curious.
> 
> ...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Claude,

I just noticed that there is a website under your profile. What you should do is create a signiture file. This will display your site and contact info for you. Youll be able to find that part in your profile. Then when you post, youll be able to check a box below the submit button with your signiture.

Sounds like a well made and thought out product.


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Jan 15, 2014)

xdeano said:


> Claude,
> 
> I just noticed that there is a website under your profile. What you should do is create a signiture file. This will display your site and contact info for you. Youll be able to find that part in your profile. Then when you post, youll be able to check a box below the submit button with your signiture.
> 
> Sounds like a well made and thought out product.


Thank you. We'll work on the signature file.


----------

